Ask HN: What are your favorite domain name and hosting providers? - duckhawk
======
ThePhysicist
For hosting in Europe I recommend Hetzner:

They have an incredible price/performance ratio and their new Cloud offering
is very competitive (for the limited features it offers). The Cloud user
interface is wonderful as well: Simple, elegant and very fast. I recently
started moving all my domains to them as well since they provide very
competitive and non-BS pricing (i.e. no bait-and-switch offers like so many
other registrars) and I trust them much more with my data than other
providers.

If your business is in the US their services might not be very attractive
though as they don't have data centers there.

Scaleway is also a very good provider for simple cloud services, I don't think
they offer domain services though.

------
karmakaze
Domain registration/DNS, Namecheap. For renewals I might try CloudFlare.

Hosting plain VMs, Vultr. Good performance/price and they give you an
IPv4/IPv6 block stack. I also like to support Digital Ocean because they write
such good docs.

------
teeray
I love Hover[0] as a registrar. No pushy upselling, privacy included, and TOTP
auth are some of my favorite features.

I also have used their mail hosting and have been reasonably happy with it. I
only wish it supported catchall addresses so I could hand out, for example,
comcast@example.com

[0] [https://www.hover.com](https://www.hover.com)

EDIT: add link

~~~
dhruvkar
I use [https://domains.google.com](https://domains.google.com) and that has
catch-all addresses. Also not pushy, WHOIS privacy included, and simple
interface. It's also slightly cheaper than Hover.

But it's google.

------
blairbeckwith
I'm a big Porkbun (porkbun.com) fan for domains. The pricing is great, their
admin panel is good, and they've got personality which makes me trust them
more.

------
ypkuby
Porkbun, Hetzner, DigitalOcean, OVH

------
ilmiont
iwantmyname.

DigitalOcean.

They're the only providers I use, respectively for domains and cloud.

------
notomorrow
namecheap, linode

